# Rocky River Dam?



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Where is the dam on the Rocky River? Above the nature center? Can they get over that?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe the one you are referring to is on the East branch? And to my knowledge it is just above the nature center. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I think this is what you are referring to.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe you would be referring to the one below the lagoon....if so it is right across from wallace Lake

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

Could it be the one by the Oxbow?


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

I think your talking about the one that's under the train bridge, near the overlook area, before Bagley road. It would be tough to get over but after the winter flood it was high enough.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

There's the lagoon dam on the east branch just up river from the fork near the Nature Center. The east branch also has a set of falls in Berea. Wallace lake is also on the east branch in Berea, although it's quite a ways up from the lagoon damn.


----------

